# Beautiful Beach run =Totally Mortified!



## Chaos911 (Oct 30, 2013)

We made it to the beach with Blaze and Theo!!! 
Well it went from amazing to horrifying! Blaze had great recall, he ran, swam, chased sea gulls, played with dogs. Then POOPED in the midle of the ocean! WTH!!! We about died. How does one clean up that?!?! My husband and and I looked like idiots with poop bags in hand trying to find poop! He did it both mornings went to beach. He had done business before we left and hadn't eaten. And I mean he's in the ocean pooping not on shore! 
Now we're' those people and he's that dog!' Gah!!


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Pootrap!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-IrlhLF1c3k

Probably more mortifying than pooping in the ocean.


----------



## Chaos911 (Oct 30, 2013)

Bob said:


> Pootrap!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-IrlhLF1c3k
> 
> Probably more mortifying than pooping in the ocean.



Bob you made our eve bahahahaha😝


----------



## toadnmeme (Jun 7, 2014)

Sorry to be laughing, but it reminds me of the movie Marley and Me! Hilarious if you haven't seen it. 😂


----------



## Chaos911 (Oct 30, 2013)

toadnmeme said:


> Sorry to be laughing, but it reminds me of the movie Marley and Me! Hilarious if you haven't seen it. 😂


Post immediate mortification I did think of Marley 😨😜
Thank goodness on vacation. A cocktail afterwards helped us!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Hahaha! I can't tell you how many times Scout has done this. Sometimes I chase after the pieces and other times we just quickly vacate the area. I'm not sure what the appeal is. Maybe it's like a bidet? 

Watch this video. Feel better. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7cqOEr_yfak


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Chaos911 said:


> We made it to the beach with Blaze and Theo!!!
> Well it went from amazing to horrifying! Blaze had great recall, he ran, swam, chased sea gulls, played with dogs. Then POOPED in the midle of the ocean! WTH!!! We about died. How does one clean up that?!?!* My husband and and I looked like idiots with poop bags in hand trying to find poop!* He did it both mornings went to beach. He had done business before we left and hadn't eaten. And I mean he's in the ocean pooping not on shore!
> Now we're' those people and he's that dog!' Gah!!


Now that would have been a funny video


----------



## Chaos911 (Oct 30, 2013)

Blaze is doing better with the ocean pooping 😁. I have him run by dunes till poops then can run in ocean. He did find a tree in ocean, just had to pee on it! What a weirdo 😜 adventures on the beach continue!


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

There isnt a V here that wouldn't want to poop on a nice beach like that.


----------



## sfapsey (Jan 9, 2015)

We are having the same problem with our 10 month old V. I have even walked her on leash until she poops on the sand but she has been saving some up for the ocean as soon as she is of leash. Any ideas how to curb this?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Exercise makes them go.
The only thing I know of would be to have them run before they hit the water.


----------



## sfapsey (Jan 9, 2015)

I did that last time but she still had some saved up. I guess ill take her on a longer run!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Just get used to the odd places they choose to eliminate... it is a V thing.
Both of our V's Poop in the water... 
It is not to bad... it is like flushing

It is WAY more of a problem when one hoists his leg on a beach chair or beach bag.
I have to Pretend I don't know him for a little while ....

I must say my Bloodhound is more challenging... She can stick a turd anywhere, or decorate a wall, planter ...even a potted plant..
Very Talented and Artistic this one...
Photo's excluded on purpose


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Not sure how to train that one out, but be comforted that we're in the same boat. If I figure anything out I'll report back!


----------

